
TraceTool: Open source C++ execution trace framework - ashitlerferad
http://blog.froglogic.com/2016/09/open-source-c-execution-trace-framework/
======
roblabla
Looks cool. However, looking at the github, it looks like the code needs to be
instrumented manually.

I've been looking for a tool that would automatically instrument functions at
compile-time to inject code (for logging or otherwise) when entering and
leaving functions. This would help debugging various infinite loops or figure
out what call is blocking, etc... easier.

Anyone knows of a tool that would allow this ?

~~~
oleavr
Yes, [http://www.frida.re/](http://www.frida.re/) can do this at runtime – no
need to recompile to add new probes.

